# Fenugreek to help induce labor?



## RachelL321 (Feb 25, 2010)

So has anyone used fenugreek to help induce labor? If so what is the dose that you took?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't know anyone who has used fenugreek to stimulate labor. The only information I could find about it was to not take it before 38 weeks (Midwifery Today boards).

I did find a good thread here on natural induction:

http://www.naturalchildbirth.org/nat...ventions15.htm


----------



## RachelL321 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah ive tried scouring for info on it, and all i can find is that it can cause uterine contractions and not to take before full term. I find that it says that it can/has been used for inducing, but cant find any in depth info on it.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Moved from I'm Pregnant.


----------

